# My new projects



## WetDogGraphix (Oct 8, 2015)

I joined this site looking for info on my 49 Hawthorne. I didn't start out with an original patina bike, so I did what pleased me on it. It will never be sold, it's a fun bike. 
 I understand now that there are purists that are on here,so I have changed my thinking about what I buy from now on. I will be looking at more original bikes now. I not only have been painting for 46 years, I also learned how to detail paint using lotions and compounds (& sometimes magic) to bring old paint back to life. My next project will test all my skills. I have everything but the frame for a 1954 Monark Cycle King which should show up shortly. Barn fresh, original paint and parts. This will be strictly a cleanup only to bring back it's glory. Here is what I have so far. 
















Tomorrow I will be picking up a Monark/Hawthorne/Twin Bar/Five Bar from Rustjunkie and my intent is to do a complete resto on it. Parts might be hard to come by, but being retired, I think I can find what I need to finish it. If not, I will take it as far as I can.
I also have a 37 Hawthorne coming and am not sure what I'm going to do with it.
Thanks


----------



## theterrym (Oct 8, 2015)

looks like you have some work ahead of you. Although every bit of it enjoyable!!


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Oct 9, 2015)

WetDogGraphix said:


> I joined this site looking for info on my 49 Hawthorne. I didn't start out with an original patina bike, so I did what pleased me on it. It will never be sold, it's a fun bike.
> I understand now that there are purists that are on here,so I have changed my thinking about what I buy from now on. I will be looking at more original bikes now. I not only have been painting for 46 years, I also learned how to detail paint using lotions and compounds (& sometimes magic) to bring old paint back to life. My next project will test all my skills. I have everything but the frame for a 1954 Monark Cycle King which should show up shortly. Barn fresh, original paint and parts. This will be strictly a cleanup only to bring back it's glory. Here is what I have so far.
> View attachment 241808View attachment 241809View attachment 241810View attachment 241811View attachment 241812View attachment 241813View attachment 241814
> Tomorrow I will be picking up a Monark/Hawthorne/Twin Bar/Five Bar from Rustjunkie and my intent is to do a complete resto on it. Parts might be hard to come by, but being retired, I think I can find what I need to finish it. If not, I will take it as far as I can.
> ...



But OMG, love the look of this bike................................


----------

